# Cambio de giro de un motor trifasico



## beethoven_isaac (May 4, 2009)

Si hay aqui esto pero es diferente de antemano les digo...

Yo solo necesito saber como hacer el cambio ni con temporizador, automatico, contador y lo que se les ocurra

solo quiero saber como hacer el cambio de giro! TT_TT

Gracias de antemano a todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2009)

Intercambias dos (cualquiera) de los tres cables entre si.

Saludos!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 4, 2009)

Hay que intercambiar 2 fases y tene cuidado de como lo conectas ya que hay 2 formas estrella y triangulo. La primera es la conexiòn de encendido para que el eje venza la inercia y luego de transcurridos unos segundos se tiene que conectar en triangulo para que el motor alcanze su maxima potencia.


----------



## bebeto (May 4, 2009)

1º para realizar  el cambio de giro hace falta 2 contactores... una botonera con 2 pulsadores Na, y 1 NC, los auxiliares para el enclabamiento, y nada mas...., en una de la salida de uno de los contactores se realiza el cambio de fase.... por ejemplo: visto de frente en ambos tenes:  en la entrada de C1 R S T, y en la entrada de C2  R S T , en las salidas quedaria:  C1 R S T y en C2 R T S  o.. al contrario... 

2ºel tema de Estrella-Triangulo... solo se usa, para cuando el motor necesita mucha fuerza para arrancar...., sino... no hace falta... para esto si hace falta un temporizador..., asi no tenes que hacer el cambio cada vez q haces el cambio de giro....


me imagino q trabajar con contactores sabras... lleva los mismos fundamentos que el relay... 


si puedo en uno de estos dias  lo dibujo.. y subo el esquema...

suerte espero que te sea de ayuda


----------



## diego_z (May 4, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Hay que intercambiar 2 fases y tene cuidado de como lo conectas ya que hay 2 formas estrella y triangulo. La primera es la conexiòn de encendido para que el eje venza la inercia y luego de transcurridos unos segundos se tiene que conectar en triangulo para que el motor alcanze su maxima potencia.



mmm eso depende si el motor es de 380 o 660 v ojo



> 2ºel tema de Estrella-Triangulo... solo se usa, para cuando el motor necesita mucha fuerza para arrancar...., sino... no hace falta... para esto si hace falta un temporizador..., asi no tenes que hacer el cambio cada vez q haces el cambio de giro....


no todos se pueden conectar en triangulo


----------



## bebeto (May 4, 2009)

> mmm eso depende si el motor es de 380 o 660 v ojo



sinceramente desconosco esos motores.... solo conocia hasta 380 VCA



> no todos se pueden conectar en triangulo



totalmente de acuerdoo.. se me paso por alto ese detalle, recuerdo una experiencia en la escuela en el que unos de los ojetivos era aprender a realizar un Estrella-Triangulo temporizado mediante reloj, y teniamos q utilizarlo de forma pausado... ya que esos no  aceptaban esta configuracion.. osea si.. la aceptaban... pero trabajando a menor tension....  entonces recalentaban.. y teniamos q dejarlos descansar...

es un detalle que se mepaso por alto..

gracias por corregirme


----------



## Eduardo (May 4, 2009)

bebeto dijo:
			
		

> 2ºel tema de Estrella-Triangulo... solo se usa, para cuando el motor necesita mucha fuerza para arrancar...., sino... no hace falta...


   No pibe, el arranque estrella-triangulo es para tener menos corriente de arranque.
Si tu motor es de 380V en triangulo y lo arrancas en estrella, es lo mismo que si lo arrancaras en triangulo pero con 220V --> Tenes menos corriente pero tambien menos torque --> Justamente en cargas donde se necesita arrancar con fuerza (motores de izaje) *no te sirve*.


----------



## diego_z (May 4, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> bebeto dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


el tema de motores es un tema aspero aunque paresca sencillo , un motor de 220v/ 380 v no se debe conectar en triangulo ya que cada bobina estaria alimentada por el doble de su voltage , no es el caso de uno de 380v / 660 v que si se puede arrancar estrella/triangulo ,en cambio no puede conectarse por mucho tiempo( o sea en forma continua) en estrella ya que es como conectarlo a la mitad de su voltage , si se usa ese metodo para arrancar con cargas pesadas.


----------



## Eduardo (May 4, 2009)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> el tema de motores es un tema aspero aunque paresca sencillo , un motor de 220v/ 380 v no se debe conectar en triangulo ya que cada bobina estaria alimentada por el doble de su voltage , no es el caso de uno de 380v / 660 v que si se puede arrancar estrella/triangulo ,en cambio no puede conectarse por mucho tiempo( o sea en forma continua) en estrella ya que es como conectarlo a la mitad de su voltage , si se usa ese metodo para arrancar con cargas pesadas.


   De donde sacaste esas barbaridades? Porque no te pones a leer un poco de motores primero?
Ademas tenes que saber la diferencia entre una carga pesada y una carga inercial.

No tiene ningun secreto. Las bobinas estan hechas para una tension nominal en sus extremos. Esa tension va a ser la menor que te figure en la chapa y corresponde a la conexion en triangulo.
Cuando lo conectas en estrella la tension en cada bobina es Vlinea/raiz(3), por eso el valor para la estrella es mas alto.


----------



## diego_z (May 5, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> diego_z dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ninguna barbaridad , vivo de bobinar esos motores desde hace unos cuantos años , si tenes una teoria acertada probala y despues me contas a ver como te va, conecta una motor  e 220/ 380 v en triangulo y con un cronometro fijate cuanto tiempo aguanta jeje, no estoy para discutir con nadie ni lo poco ni lo mucho que sabemos chau


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 5, 2009)

Creo que todo se esta yendo de a poquito al CARAJO! ! !

hay 2 formas de conectar un motor trifasico, siempre y cuando se den las condiciones de voltaje debido a la hubicació de esas 3 bobinas si es triangulo o estrella.

algunos motores, como bien dijo diego_z, se arrancan en estrella y en unos segundos se pasan a triangulo, pero solo si el bobinado es capaz de tolerar el doble del voltaje en cada bobina individual. ese es el caso de los motores de 380/660.

no discutan más amigos, cada uno haga la suya como mejor le parezca y...total...si explota un motorcito de esos y nadie esta muy cerca...no creo que haya demasiados heridos.

saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 5, 2009)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> ninguna barbaridad , vivo de bobinar esos motores desde hace unos cuantos años , si tenes una teoria acertada probala y despues me contas a ver como te va, conecta una motor  e 220/ 380 v en triangulo y con un cronometro fijate cuanto tiempo aguanta jeje, no estoy para discutir con nadie ni lo poco ni lo mucho que sabemos


Es hora que ademas de bobinar aprendas a leer, porque la prueba que sugeris no tiene un pomo que ver con lo que escribi.

Repito ( aunque con vos no sirva de nada  ) :
*En un motor de 220/380*, 220V es la tension nominal de cada bobina --> Si a cada bobina le mandas *mas *de 220 se saturan los polos y la corriente se te dispara --> *con 380 mas bien que se termina quemando.*

Luego, en triangulo cada bobina recibe la tension de linea --> el triangulo seriapara 220 trifasico, que es la conexion que usas cuando pones un variador (380 de linea).
En estrella cada bobina queda alimentada con Vlinea/raiz(3)  -->  Con linea de 380 cada bobina te queda con 380/raiz(3) = 220  *su tension nominal*.

La finalidad del arranque E-T es disminuir la corriente de arranque, no aumenta la 'fuerza', todo lo contrario --> Sirve para arrancar con cargas de mucha inercia (arranque mas suave y con menos corriente), que es muy diferente a arrancar con cargas que necesiten un par inicial grande (ahi no sirve).


----------



## diego_z (May 5, 2009)

> La finalidad del arranque E-T es disminuir la corriente de arranque, no aumenta la 'fuerza', todo lo contrario --> Sirve para arrancar con cargas de mucha inercia (arranque mas suave y con menos corriente), que es muy diferente a arrancar con cargas que necesiten un par inicial grande (ahi no sirve).




je je je  yo nunca dije que aumentaba el consumo ni la fuerza ni nada , imaginate una sierra de carpinteria con motor de 70 hp , y dos  volantes de 250kg cada uno 6 correas para la transmisión , si lo arrancas directamente en triangulo cuanto consume ?que pasaria con las correas , y ni hablar si tiene una caja de cambios para el carro o algo de eso ,es por eso que se usa ese metodo tienes que pensar no solo en lo que escribo sino tambien en la realidad de como son las cosas que difiere de la teoria,la verdad no se a que te dedicas , pero como escritor andarias muy bien, yo ganas de leer no tengo , y no creo que puedas indicarme como hacer mi trabajo , tal vez teoria tenes mucha pero seguro que el lomo nunca lo as puesto y esa es la relidad


----------



## Eduardo (May 5, 2009)

Diego_Z: Tu falta de ganas de leer incluye tambien esta conversacion, estas haciendo aclaraciones sobre cosas que se dijeron pero que evidentemente lo poco que entendiste fue al reves.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 5, 2009)

Parece que me había equivocado en algunos puntos , perdón.......


----------



## bebeto (May 5, 2009)

... creo que el tema se fue de mambo.... 

hasta donde yo sabia o tenia entendido... se usaban estos arranques en las plantas de cilos ( solo un ejemplo no quiere decir q este sea solo su uso ) para  el momento en el que el molino deba mover los cangilones para hacer traspaso de cereal de un cilo a otro, por eso puse que para arrancar con cargas se utilizaba  Estrella - Triangulo...... soy nuevo en esto y no me molesto que me corrijan.... pero veo q esto se esta llendo para cualquier lado...


es tema central era hacer un circuito de marcha y contramarcha... que eso es lo que entinedo que esta pidiendo   beethoven_isaac


----------



## beethoven_isaac (May 5, 2009)

Gracias su ayuda me sirvio mucho...

Si ninguno de ustedes no tiene nada mas que agregar diganme como cierro este tema o si uds pueden cierrenlo

Gracias!


----------



## unleased! (May 6, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> *En un motor de 220/380*, 220V es la tension nominal de cada bobina --> Si a cada bobina le mandas *mas *de 220 se saturan los polos y la corriente se te dispara --> *con 380 mas bien que se termina quemando.*


 Sale humillo


----------



## diego_z (May 6, 2009)

ok beethoven_isaac , te pido disculpas esto se convirtio en una prueba de hombria mas que nada jeje , dime tu motor de cuantos hp es y que voltaje trabaja , asi te podremos ayuda r mejor


----------



## Lluisot (May 7, 2009)

Como beethoven_isaac solo pide como invertir el giro de un motor trifasico , que se supone ya esta funcionando , lo unico que debe hacer es lo que ya se dijo : Intercambiar entre ellas dos de las fases de alimentacion .

Saludos


----------



## unleased! (May 8, 2009)

Lluisot dijo:
			
		

> Como beethoven_isaac solo pide como invertir el giro de un motor trifasico , que se supone ya esta funcionando , lo unico que debe hacer es lo que ya se dijo : Intercambiar entre ellas dos de las fases de alimentacion .
> 
> Saludos


Una cosa que no me había dado cuenta antes: Si está funcionando en un sentido y lo quieres invertir debes parar el motor previamente, por lo que hace falta también un temporizador


----------



## erkillo (May 8, 2009)

Lluisot escribió: Como beethoven_isaac solo pide como invertir el giro de un motor trifasico , que se supone ya esta funcionando , lo unico que debe hacer es lo que ya se dijo : Intercambiar entre ellas dos de las fases de alimentacion .

    Saludos 

Una cosa que no me había dado cuenta antes: Si está funcionando en un sentido y lo quieres invertir debes parar el motor previamente, por lo que hace falta también un temporizador 


La gran mayoria del los inversores trifasicos no llevan temporizador. Solo llevan un enclavamiento mecanico y electrico para que cuando este metido un contactor no se pueda meter el otro.


----------



## unleased! (May 9, 2009)

erkillo dijo:
			
		

> La gran mayoria del los inversores trifasicos no llevan temporizador. Solo llevan un enclavamiento mecanico y electrico para que cuando este metido un contactor no se pueda meter el otro.


Cierto, los contactores que hacen el cambio de giro enclavan mecánicamente para que no actuen los dos a la vez y evitar un cruce de fases, como se hace con el arranque estrella-triángulo. 
Pero en motores un poco grandes que tengan un volante de inercia pesado necesitas un temporizador para que cuando esté girando en un sentido y quieras cambiarlo, desconecte la alimentación (desactiva el contactor de arranque), espere un tiempo prudencial para que detenga, o almenos baje la velocidad en motor, y después conmutar dos fases para girar inversamente. Si no se hace así, por ejemplo está girando a plena potencia a la izquierda, al cambiar el sentido de giro a la derecha directamente, el motor se opone al giro inercial que hace a la izquierda y, cuando se para, empieza a girar a la derecha. Al obligar al motor frenar su propia inercia en el cambio de giro este se calienta muchisimo y, si no salta la protección térmica, o se quema, o se resiente el motor.
Saludos.


----------



## diego_z (May 9, 2009)

aca tenes todo lo que necesitas para invrtir el giro con contactores http://www.scribd.com/doc/6231005/Todos-Los-Diagramas


----------



## alexus (May 9, 2009)

solo debes cambiar una fase por otra, si te interersa hacerlo via automatismo te subo el esquema!


----------



## beethoven_isaac (May 14, 2009)

Gracias Lluisot ! no se como cerrar este tema porfavor diganme o si uno de ustedes puede... adelante


----------



## aqpcarlito (Feb 1, 2011)

yo estaba buscando algo parecido, solo que no tecnicamente, sino teoricamente.
porque ya se que tengo que intercambiar entre 2 fases y dejar 1 intacta, pero por quee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter (Feb 2, 2011)

aqpcarlito dijo:


> yo estaba buscando algo parecido, solo que no tecnicamente, sino teoricamente.
> porque ya se que tengo que intercambiar entre 2 fases y dejar 1 intacta, pero por quee!!!!!!!!



¿Por qué?
Sencillo/sencillísimo:
Voy a hacer una simplificación burda; supongamos que las tres fases equivalen a la secuencia de tres pedales que van 1-2-3 conectándolo así girará en un sentido. Si cambias dos de los pedales evidentemente lo hará en sentido contrario ya que irá 1-3-2


----------



## aqpcarlito (Feb 2, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Por qué?
> Sencillo/sencillísimo:
> Voy a hacer una simplificación burda; supongamos que las tres fases equivalen a la secuencia de tres pedales que van 1-2-3 conectándolo así girará en un sentido. Si cambias dos de los pedales evidentemente lo hará en sentido contrario ya que irá 1-3-2


 
, gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## earroyog (Jun 6, 2012)

bebeto dijo:


> 1º para realizar  el cambio de giro hace falta 2 contactores... una botonera con 2 pulsadores Na, y 1 NC, los auxiliares para el enclabamiento, y nada mas...., en una de la salida de uno de los contactores se realiza el cambio de fase.... por ejemplo: visto de frente en ambos tenes:  en la entrada de C1 R S T, y en la entrada de C2  R S T , en las salidas quedaria:  C1 R S T y en C2 R T S  o.. al contrario...
> 
> 2ºel tema de Estrella-Triangulo... solo se usa, para cuando el motor necesita mucha fuerza para arrancar...., sino... no hace falta... para esto si hace falta un temporizador..., asi no tenes que hacer el cambio cada vez q haces el cambio de giro....
> 
> ...



Que tal compañeros foreros, primero que me falta poco para graduarme de ingeniería en mecatrónica por lo que veo bastante de electrónica de baja potencia (diodos, opamps, pics, programacion etc) pero tambien es muy poco lo que veo de circuitos trifásicos etc por lo que no entiendo muy bien lo siguiente.

Estoy trabajando en unos invernaderos con control automático de ventanas para la climatización, explico rápidamente el funcionamiento de apertura y cierre de ventanas.

El controlador manda una señal de 24v cuando quiere abrir las ventanas según la temperatura programada por lo que gira el motor en un sentido.

El controlador manda otra señal de 24v independiente a la pasada cuando quiere CERRAR las ventanas según la temperatura programada por lo que se invierte el sentido de giro de un motor trifásico.

Hasta aquí todo bien, mi duda es como va el conexionado ya que en los gabinetes tengo dos relevadores de 24v, 2 contactores y un guardamotor.

ADJUNTO LA IMÁGEN DEL GABINETE TAL CUAL ESTA INSTALADO.

Me ayudaría bastante un esquema de conexiones  

Cualquier ayuda es agradecida...

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 6, 2012)

Hola Earroyo

Mira este link

http://terradeleon.com/jorgeleon/automatizacion/Controlelectrico/index.html

Ahi aparace un apartado donde explica la conexion de un inversor de giro.

Los contactos s1q y s2q serian los dos contactos de los reles de 24v.

Cualquier duda con gusto te colaboro!


----------



## earroyog (Jun 6, 2012)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Hola Earroyo
> 
> Mira este link
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Luis Eduardo me ha servido bastante.

Nada mas para ver si comprendo del todo, viendo el contactor que pongo en la imágen entonces el 21NC y 22NC de cada contactor vendrían siendo el K2M y el K1M que indica tu esquema es asi? de ésta forma nunca podrán estar los dos encendidos al mismo tiempo...

Me trataré de bajar el programa para ver si puedo simularlo tal cuál está y ver si me da el resultado que espero... 

Muchas gracias me has ayudado bastante y muy buena la página que publicas.



Y otra pregunta, ahorita me quedé pensando, para que usar los dos relevadores de 24v??? no se podría usar un contactor de 24v y ahorrarnos los dos relevadores de 24v?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 6, 2012)

Es correcto este contacto es el 11 y 12 de cada contactor y recuerda que van cruzados para que nunca energizen los dos al tiempo. El tema de los reles de 24 voltios es por que la señal que sale del controlador es en DC y por lo general los contactores para maniobra y control de motores vienen es para en operacion en AC de 120v o 220v.

De otro lado las ventanas tienen final de carrera? Estos van conectados al controlador? 

Saludos


----------



## earroyog (Jun 7, 2012)

muchas Gracias Luis Eduardo ya quedó claro el tema del conexionado.

Te comento que empiezo apenas a estudiar el tema, tiene una función de autocalibración el controlador pero nose bien si tenga finales de carrera. Estuve viendo po el internet y supongo que si debe de tener uno como éste:

http://www.agrocomponentes.es/ver.php?ref=070-2&idsubcat=72&que=Accesorios Motores&lang=es 

Por otro lado quiero suponer que la autocalibración funciona para determinar el tiempo en abrir y cerrar la ventana y de ésta manera poder abrir por decir al 60% etc., 

Ando estudiando apenas el manual del controlador, si te interesa el tema te lo pudiera enviar.

Gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Jun 7, 2012)

La próxima foto la haces con la tapa cerrada para que se vea mas claro 

Lo normal sería no usar dos contactores, usar uno específico de inversión de giro que no es mas que dos contactores solidarios con un enclavamiento mecánico para que sea imposible activar los dos a la vez aunque te equivoques. Además se suele poner un enclavamiento eléctrico que es pasar por un cerrado del contactor contrario.

Para abrir a la mitad será lioso ya que el motor no tardará lo mismo abriendo que cerrando, puedes poner unos finales de carrera a mitad del recorrido para tener tres o cuatro puntos intermedios conocidos.


----------



## idem258 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ayuda por fa*VOR* !
Veran, ya voy casi una semana con esto y ahora necesito de más ayuda... necesito hacer un arranque en estrella triangulo(temporizado) y con inversion de giro (parada manual). Esto ya lo hice, pero usando los contactos temporizados NC y NO. el problema es que ahora intento solamente con el contacto temporizado NC y no puedo...


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 27, 2012)

idem258 dijo:


> Ayuda porfa!
> Veran, ya voy casi una semana con esto y ahora necesito de más ayuda... necesito hacer un arranque en estrella triangulo(temporizado) y con inversion de giro (parada manual). Esto ya lo hice, pero usando los contactos temporizados NC y NO. el problema es que ahora intento solamente con el contacto temporizado NC y no puedo...



San Google dice:

http://terradeleon.com/jorgeleon/automatizacion/Controlelectrico/index.html

Ahi aparece el esquema que necesitas

Saludos


----------



## idem258 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ohh... Ok, muchas gracias!


----------



## luthervictorio (Ago 11, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Es hora que ademas de bobinar aprendas a leer, porque la prueba que sugeris no tiene un pomo que ver con lo que escribi.
> 
> Repito ( aunque con vos no sirva de nada  ) :
> *En un motor de 220/380*, 220V es la tension nominal de cada bobina --> Si a cada bobina le mandas *mas *de 220 se saturan los polos y la corriente se te dispara --> *con 380 mas bien que se termina quemando.*
> ...



como estamos hoy he....bueno este es el razonamiento mas logico y acertado...no enojarse pero tecnicamente es como se describe aca...


----------

